# DVC Animal Kingdom Lodge – Grand Villa Review



## Steamboat Bill

I originally posted this review on www.mouseowners.com as they have a great DVC review board, but think TUG readers will enjoy reading it. If you are interested in DVC, that site has some great reviews and posts that are not found anywhere else.

Let me start by stating - The DVC Animal Kingdom Lodge Grand Villa is the *NICEST and BEST timeshare property* I have ever seen, visited, stayed in, or even heard about. This 3 bedroom, 4 bathroom property completely blows away the Four Seasons Aviara that is the #1 TUG rated timeshare and rivals many Destination Club Homes (imaging that). The billiards room and three huge balconies overlooking an African themed safari are stunning. The themeing and decor is unlike anything I have ever seen in a timeshare. 

I would challenge anyone to find a nicer timeshare anywhere in the World.

------------------------------

DVC Animal Kingdom Lodge – Grand Villa Review

I have been a DVC member since 2001 and have had the opportunity to stay in a two bedroom unit at every fabulous DVC location. This year, I was planning a nice family reunion and decided to splurge on a Grand Villa at the Animal Kingdom Lodge on the fifth floor of the Jumbo House.

We were a group of eight and could have easily fit into a two bedroom unit, but we were planning on entertaining several friends on several different nights, so we used this as a nice excuse to upgrade to a Grand Villa.

Ever since I joined DVC, I thought the premium for a Grand Villa was not worth the points, but little did I know how nice these units really are. As an educated guess, the AKL GV was 6x as wide as a typical studio and 1.5x as long. Thus, my non-scientific estimation is a GV is about 8x larger than a typical studio hotel room. A great bonus was the three huge balconies that are included that are at least 6x (each) larger than a studio balcony. Thus, the GV provides balcony space that is about 18x the size of a typical studio balcony.

We checked into room 5483 at the end of the hallway and it occupied the entire end of the building. A double door entry way was a small clue to what lies inside. Surprisingly, there is no doorbell and this is something that should be added as we often were watching movies on the 42’ flat screen television and blasting the surround sound system that was so nice that it is actually hard to hear someone knocking on the door.

Once you enter the main doorway, there is a greeting room entry that is about 10x8 feet with a guest bathroom and shower to the left, laundry room to the left, mirror and table to the right, and an incredible view into the family room. The ceiling was about 8 foot and opened up once you entered the main living areas of the Grand Villa.

The family room was directly ahead with 2 lounge chairs, family sized couch and a fantastic entertainment center that housed a 42 inch LG television. There was also a DVD, stereo, and surround sound system that really rocked.

Off to the left of the family room was a pleasant surprise, a billiard table that appeared slightly smaller than a regulation table, but provided tremendous fun for the entire family and our guests each day. This is a novel addition as none of us has actually stayed in a resort with a billiards table in the room.

The master bedroom was left of the billiard room and had a very King sized comfortable bed, great colors, 37 inch LG flat screen television and a nice desk for my laptop computer.  There was a ceiling fan that we never used and a huge bathroom. The bathroom is separated from the bedroom with two solid core wooden doors that slide to open or close depending on your privacy needs. The first thing you see in the master bathroom is a single person jetted tub in the middle with a 37 inch flat screen television on the wall. In fact, you can actually view both televisions while soaking in the tub. There are two separate sinks with granite countertops, shower stall, and a large walk-in closet that is about 10x6 feet in size. The only complaint was the built-in safe was incredibly small and could use an upgrade.

On the other side of the family room is the dining room with a huge dining room table made from solid wood that can easily sit 10 people for dinner. This is a great feature. The kitchen had full sized Black Whirlpool appliances including refrigerator, microwave, stove, range, 4x toaster, dishwasher and a ton of accessories. The cabinets were themed wood and had granite countertops.

There is a long hallway to the two other bedrooms and two other bathrooms and even had a separate entrance way that we never used. I am not sure why this is needed as this unit is not a lock-off and is really wasted space that could have been added to the bathrooms. The first bathroom was a standard size with a tub/shower combo and a single sink.

Both bedrooms were similar in size and had 2x Queen sized beds, desk area, and great African theme. The other bathroom was larger and had a separate shower and separate tub area and the commode had a door attached for privacy. There is another large closet at the end of the hallway.

A cool feature that is hard to describe is how large the three half circle balconies really are. You can easily fit 10 people on each balcony for a party. The balcony to the right was located directly over the hot tub spa area near the Uzima Springs Pool Bar and also had a view of the flamingo animal area. The flamingos are not on the AKL map and must have been in mating season as they were quite noisy the entire time we were there and prevented the guests from sleeping with the windows open as it was a nice cool breeze the weekend we were there. The middle balcony had a large table and 4 chairs where anyone could enjoy a nice breakfast while watching the sun rise. The master bedroom balcony had the best view of the Uzima Savanna and we saw lots of animals, but is not nearly as good as the GV located at the ends of the hallway that provide a view into the Arusha Savanna.

The themeing of the GV and the entire AKL were incredible and clearly the best of any DVC I have seen. This of course, is my opinion, but this place is unbelievably beautiful. The carpet, paint colors, pictures on the walls, light fixtures, bedspreads, etc. were superb.

Although the GV was fantastic, in all fairness, there were a few tiny issues that could be improved. I think this specific GV was a handicapped access room as the master bathroom shower had a fold down chair, elevated shower curtain (vs a nice glass enclosure in the guest bathroom) and a terrible shower hear. In fact, we ended up taking our showers in the front entrance way guest bathroom as the shower was MUCH nicer than the master bedroom. This did not make my wife happy. 

The GV in the Jumbo House is clearly a converted hotel room vs a specific DVC built GV that I think will be MUCH nicer in the new DVC ALK Kidani Village buildings and I would request staying in the Kidani Village if you want a GV in the future. I also think GV guests should get access to the 6th floor concierge floor as I tried to pay extra for this service and the front desk refused. Come on, we are staying in the most expensive and largest room on the AKL and we can’t get access to the concierge?

The view from room 5483 was sub-par at best and was probably the worst view of all the GV locations. The view of the Uzima Savanna was only seen from the side of the master bedroom balcony and the two other balconies had a nice view of the hot tubs and lots of people standing at the Savanna overlook below. At first we thought it was a restaurant downstairs, but was only an area for hotel (and non-hotel) guests to view a few animals. 

The rack rate for this room was about $2,000 per night and it only cost me 99 points per night. Thus, I felt I received great value from my DVC membership as I never would have spent that much cash on a GV. I can say for sure, our family can easily get used to staying in Grand Villas from here on out, but I will reserve these visits for special occasions.

Here is a link to some photos I took on the last day when we were checking out. It was a little messy and should have taken some photos when we arrived, but the kids were so excited and we had two carts of luggage that was unpacked.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/steamboatbill/


----------



## Carl D

Great review, and great pics.
Thanks for sharing.

We will be there in a 1br in about 10 days.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

I wish I took some pics when I first arrived, but it was about 8pm (dark) and the kids went wild and I had the bellman with two carts and about 20 (or more) bags.

Also, it is possible to explore (hint-hint) the 6th floor concierge area (if you know what I mean) if you exit the elevator on the 5th floor and press the up button. It may not always work and you might have to enter and exit a few elevators until you finally go up. 

I don't reccomend taking a full crew with you as you are only "checking it out"   so you can post an opinion. But you MUST try the Africian smoothie drink....this is the only place they serve it.


----------



## lll1929

Wow, that room was amazing.  The pics were all awesome.  Thanks for the review.


----------



## Carl D

Steamboat Bill said:


> Also, it is possible to explore (hint-hint) the 6th floor concierge area (if you know what I mean)


We will be staying club level this trip, so we'll be doing lots of exploring..

Remember, DVC is now running the club lounge, and AK Lodge guests use OUR lounge. 
If non club level guests "explore the lounge", we DVC Members will pay for that through our annual fees..


----------



## DeweyWhopper

Steamboat Bill said:


> I would challenge anyone to find a nicer timeshare anywhere in the World.



This DVC unit sounds amazing, but if I was a betting man, I would bet my money on the Hyatt Grand Aspen's four bedroom unit.  

 It is a true four bedroom, has an elevator in side the two story unit, around 12 flat screen tv's, wolf range stove, viking refrigerator, twice daily maid service, pool table, hot tub on the balcony.  etc.  

http://www.hyattaspen.com/


----------



## Steamboat Bill

DeweyWhopper said:


> This DVC unit sounds amazing, but if I was a betting man, I would bet my money on the Hyatt Grand Aspen's four bedroom unit.
> 
> It is a true four bedroom, has an elevator in side the two story unit, around 12 flat screen tv's, wolf range stove, viking refrigerator, twice daily maid service, pool table, hot tub on the balcony.  etc.
> 
> http://www.hyattaspen.com/



You may be correct there (that is an awesome property), but I consider that property to more of a Fractional purchase than a true timeshare.

The Hyatt Aspen is a 17 night purchase. I fixed week + 10 floating weeks or 1/20 interest vs a traditional timeshare of 1/52 ownership.


----------



## lprstn

Okay I am salvating, and wishing I could afford to be a DVC member...thanks so much for sharing..


----------



## Steamboat Bill

lprstn said:


> Okay I am salvating, and wishing I could afford to be a DVC member...thanks so much for sharing..



You can always rent points from an owner in the $10-13pp range and that is LESS money than actually buying DVC and financing with 10-14% interest rates.


----------



## Denise L

Great review, wow :whoopie: ! Almost makes me want to buy AKV points from Disneyland Resort and then be in first in line (behind SDKath) for CA DVC points.... 

Someone stop me, please.  I am trying to be good  !


----------



## DeweyWhopper

Steamboat Bill said:


> You may be correct there (that is an awesome property), but I consider that property to more of a Fractional purchase than a true timeshare.
> 
> The Hyatt Aspen is a 17 night purchase. I fixed week + 10 floating weeks or 1/20 interest vs a traditional timeshare of 1/52 ownership.



Steamboat Bill,  you are right.  Great property, but expensive to buy into.


----------



## timeos2

The Grand Villa units are not representative of what most people would get/can afford. It does look like a regular sized 2 or 3 bedroom for outside the DVC world - a rarity in itself - but, at least from the pictures, nothing except the awesome view that a top tier timeshare in a 3 or 4 bedroom unit wouldn't offer. Have you seen the Wyndham Presidential suites? They are at least as nice or better and offer locations all over the country- including Bonnet Creek that overlooks Epcot. And Wyndham points are so inexpensive that you can actually stay a week in one without breaking the bank. 

I remember being wowed by the 3 bedroom at OKW back in the day but when we heard the cost in points we lost interest no matter how nice it was.  

Glad you enjoyed it and if we had that kind of cash/points to use on a big unit we'd be there for sure!


----------



## Transit

Steamboat Bill said:


> You can always rent points from an owner in the $10-13pp range and that is LESS money than actually buying DVC and financing with 10-14% interest rates.



Grand Villa-735 magic season points x  $10- $13 = one of the most expensive Timeshares there is.This is a fantasy unit.


----------



## tlwmkw

Is that 735 points per night or for the whole week?

tlwmkw


----------



## Steamboat Bill

tlwmkw said:


> Is that 735 points per night or for the whole week?



735 points for the entire week.

I was there Tuesday-Saturday and I usually stay in DVC 2 bedroom units but this was the first time I stayed in a GV and the location was a very nice bonus.

I am not familiar with Wyndham, but will check it out on another thread.

Of course this is a VERY EXPENSIVE timeshare and I am not going to try to justify it to anyone, other than to people that regularly pay almost $2,000 PER NIGHT on cash reservations.

Several of my friends pay $2,000 or more per night on vacations properties and they want nothing to do with timeshares or destination clubs. They simply want to go where they want to go and whenever and not have to deal with booking months or years in advance. I like to stay in the same type of accommodation's as they do and save 50-75% by leveraging my timeshares and destination clubs.


----------



## Carl D

timeos2 said:


> The Grand Villa units are not representative of what most people would get/can afford. It does look like a regular sized 2 or 3 bedroom for outside the DVC world - a rarity in itself - but, at least from the pictures, nothing except the awesome view that a top tier timeshare in a 3 or 4 bedroom unit wouldn't offer. Have you seen the Wyndham Presidential suites? They are at least as nice or better and offer locations all over the country- including Bonnet Creek that overlooks Epcot. And Wyndham points are so inexpensive that you can actually stay a week in one without breaking the bank.
> 
> I remember being wowed by the 3 bedroom at OKW back in the day but when we heard the cost in points we lost interest no matter how nice it was.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it and if we had that kind of cash/points to use on a big unit we'd be there for sure!



1) This grand villa is much larger than a 2br "outside the DVC world".

2) While the *4br* Wyndam presidential units may be large & luxurious, they are not themed. 
I don't think the pictuires of Animal Kingdom Villas can capture the intense  interior & exterior themeing at this resort-- more than any other Disney resort.

3) LMAO!! Bonnet Creek does NOT overlook Epcot. You can see part of Spaceship Earth from some sections of the resort, but to say it "overlooks Epcot" is more than a stretch.


----------



## seatrout

Bill:  is my math in the general ballpark?

Renting: 735 pt x $10 = $7,350 minimum to rent for the week.

Owning:  700 pt account (minimum 50K)  with maintenance fees around $5/pt
             so loss of opportunity of 50K  -- if 4% interest = 2K/year
             maintenance fees of 700 pts --- $3,500/year

             net cost $5,500 for the week.


At this price entry point,  is there a way we can "buy" VIP fastpass for the lines?

Triet


----------



## timeos2

Carl D said:


> 1) This grand villa is much larger than a 2br "outside the DVC world".
> 
> 2) While the *4br* Wyndam presidential units may be large & luxurious, they are not themed.
> I don't think the pictuires of Animal Kingdom Villas can capture the intense  interior & exterior themeing at this resort-- more than any other Disney resort.
> 
> 3) LMAO!! Bonnet Creek does NOT overlook Epcot. You can see part of Spaceship Earth from some sections of the resort, but to say it "overlooks Epcot" is more than a stretch.



1) I didn't say it was the size of a 2 bedroom but a 3 or 4 bedroom "outside" the rose colored DVC world. I don't know the square footage but you can easily find non-DVC 3 bedroom units over 2200 square feet - 4 bedrooms are even larger. 

2) I guess you haven't seen the 2 bedroom Wyndham Presidential suites either as they are also much larger. 

3) The theming is largely in the surroundings not the units. Thats one of the big disappointments with DVC - when you get to the room its (usually) much smaller than "outside" of equal designation would be and lacks the only real difference - the theme!  That tends to live in the halls, lobbies and grounds as one would expect.  In most cases you can simply stop by and enjoy that without staying there then return to a much larger, less expensive and better equipped non-DVC unit for your stay.  Best of both!  

As for Bonnet Creek & overlooking Epcot it is closer & you see more of the park than you do from most DVC resorts. That is different at ALK and, if it opens, the Contemporary DVC but most are not as close to the parks as BC.  For some reason people get all excited if they can see the fireworks and BC has one of the best views of those each day they go off.

Again if every DVC unit was like this then they WOULD be some of the best timeshares in Orlando. But the majority are not. The average DVC unit is smaller, less equipped and often little more than a glorified hotel room or two surrounded by the theme on the outside.  Few get to see or stay in the grand units for a number of reasons - mos to do with cost and availability.


----------



## BocaBum99

Carl D said:


> 1) This grand villa is much larger than a 2br "outside the DVC world".
> 
> 2) While the *4br* Wyndam presidential units may be large & luxurious, they are not themed.
> I don't think the pictuires of Animal Kingdom Villas can capture the intense  interior & exterior themeing at this resort-- more than any other Disney resort.
> 
> 3) LMAO!! Bonnet Creek does NOT overlook Epcot. You can see part of Spaceship Earth from some sections of the resort, but to say it "overlooks Epcot" is more than a stretch.



Not everyone wants Disney theming when they are on vacation, especially when they are not in Orlando.   When I am not in Orlando, I want to see the ocean.  There is no amount of theming that can make up for the fact that there is NO ocean in Orlando.  Nature is better than anything Disney can do.

For me, the Disney resorts are the best in Orlando due in part to the theming.  I stayed in the OKW 3 bedroom Grand Villa and it was extremely nice.


----------



## BocaBum99

Steamboat Bill said:


> 735 points for the entire week.
> 
> I was there Tuesday-Saturday and I usually stay in DVC 2 bedroom units but this was the first time I stayed in a GV and the location was a very nice bonus.
> 
> I am not familiar with Wyndham, but will check it out on another thread.
> 
> Of course this is a VERY EXPENSIVE timeshare and I am not going to try to justify it to anyone, other than to people that regularly pay almost $2,000 PER NIGHT on cash reservations.
> 
> Several of my friends pay $2,000 or more per night on vacations properties and they want nothing to do with timeshares or destination clubs. They simply want to go where they want to go and whenever and not have to deal with booking months or years in advance. I like to stay in the same type of accommodation's as they do and save 50-75% by leveraging my timeshares and destination clubs.




Very nice pictures Bill.  Next time I am at Disney World, I'll have to rent some points from another owner for a couple nights in this unit.  I like the views and the modern look.

I have seen the 4 bedroom presidential units at Wyndham.  They are very nice.  I would have to agree that comparing Bonnet Creek to Disney is like having Disney create an ocean theme in an Orlando resort.  It appoximates it, but it isn't the real thing.

Bluegreen has a 4 bedroom Presidential unit in Daytona Beach Shores.  It is very nice as well.  I forgot to take pictures.  It won an award at ARDA this year.  It is 2800 square feet.  It, too, has its own pool room. 

I think 4 and 5 bedroom units are a trend in timesharing.  Bluegreen is building 4 and 5 bedroom houses near Big Cedar.  I can't wait to see those, too.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

seatrout said:


> Bill:  is my math in the general ballpark?
> 
> Renting: 735 pt x $10 = $7,350 minimum to rent for the week.
> 
> Owning:  700 pt account (minimum 50K)  with maintenance fees around $5/pt
> so loss of opportunity of 50K  -- if 4% interest = 2K/year
> maintenance fees of 700 pts --- $3,500/year
> 
> net cost $5,500 for the week.
> 
> 
> At this price entry point,  is there a way we can "buy" VIP fastpass for the lines?
> 
> Triet



No.

I think it would be hard to rent 735 points from one owner for only $10pp....probably in the $12-14 range, especially if they are AKL owners with an 11 month window.

AKL points cost about $90 per point (minimum) and you are only factoring on $71pp. Perhaps you can buy into DVC for $71pp, but it will be VB or HHI points.


----------



## rickandcindy23

John and Carl are always at odds over the Disney resorts.  I enjoy the banter!   Keep on going because I am :rofl: 

If I had enough cash, I would rather stay in a Grande Villa at any one of the resorts, but I am not rich, so we settle for exchanging into our one bedrooms.  If my math is right, Saratoga Springs' maintenance fees are the lowest, so that unit cost a minimum of $3,100.   

Bonnet Creek isn't close to the same feeling as Disney, and we own Fairfield points, and we love the 4 BR presidential, but it is expensive too.  I think it is 400,000 points some times of the year, with most people paying about $4.25 in fees, that is a very expensive week, too, at $1,700.  

Me?  We will stay in our Marriott Grande Vista in a one bedroom for our $280 cost with the accommodations certificate.  That week starts on May 5th.   The week starts on Monday, which is perfect for Rick's fire department schedule because he only has to take one day off.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

BocaBum99 said:


> I think 4 and 5 bedroom units are a trend in timesharing.  Bluegreen is building 4 and 5 bedroom houses near Big Cedar.  I can't wait to see those, too.



This should be a new thread topic.

Perhaps timeshares have realized the amount of interest in Destination Clubs (larger and nicer accommodation's) and are now coming up with products that can actually compare and compete with DCs.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Lighthouse Key Resort and Spa, right in front of Orange Lake, has 4 bedrooms, and it is a fractional ownership with the ability to put two weeks into Interval for exchange purposes, so it is the best of both worlds.  You get to exchange, and you get several weeks in a row to live there.  I thought the units were as nice as Bonnet Creek's 4 bedrooms.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

rickandcindy23 said:


> John and Carl are always at odds over the Disney resorts.  I enjoy the banter!   Keep on going because I am :rofl:
> 
> If I had enough cash, I would rather stay in a Grande Villa at any one of the resorts, but I am not rich, so we settle for exchanging into our one bedrooms.  If my math is right, Saratoga Springs' maintenance fees are the lowest, so that unit cost a minimum of $3,100.
> 
> Bonnet Creek isn't close to the same feeling as Disney, and we own Fairfield points, and we love the 4 BR presidential, but it is expensive too.  I think it is 400,000 points some times of the year, with most people paying about $4.25 in fees, that is a very expensive week, too, at $1,700.



SSR has the lowest annual dues and I own all my points there (850 at SSR now) as I already sold 500 VWL points.

$1,700 for 7 nights is a BC 4 bedroom is pretty CHEAP...it is only $60 per room per night.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Bill, do you think that's cheap?  You and I live in different worlds.   

Cheap is when you can get a 3 bedroom Marriott in Orlando for $460 in fees +$139 exchange fee.  I had one of those last year.


----------



## seatrout

Steamboat Bill said:


> No.
> 
> I think it would be hard to rent 735 points from one owner for only $10pp....probably in the $12-14 range, especially if they are AKL owners with an 11 month window.
> 
> AKL points cost about $90 per point (minimum) and you are only factoring on $71pp. Perhaps you can buy into DVC for $71pp, but it will be VB or HHI points.



So-- to rent this for a week would put me back around 9K.
owning that many points- maybe a tad cheaper but not much.

do you think that the "vacation  experience" and enjoyment for that week is simmilar to the 25 days that it cost with HCC.?

At least for me, it is difficult to justify this on a yearly basis.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Steamboat Bill said:


> $1,700 for 7 nights is a BC 4 bedroom is pretty CHEAP...it is only $60 per room per night.



I assume the 4 bedroom Bonnett Creek is a VERY nice property, however, MOST $60 per room hotels in Kissimmee on I-92 are TRASH. I assume that any owner with the proper amount of points can book this nice room. This again is a BARGAIN if you can consistently book this room by staying in the FF family and not having to use II/RCI to trade into it.



rickandcindy23 said:


> Bill, do you think that's cheap?  You and I live in different worlds.
> 
> Cheap is when you can get a 3 bedroom Marriott in Orlando for $460 in fees +$139 exchange fee.  I had one of those last year.



Yes, a 3 bedroom for $28 per night per room is even cheaper, but this may be an exception to the rule and you MUST get lucky with II/RCI. Sure, you can even use WM points and get lucky with DVC, but that is no guarantee. At least your 4 bedroom for $1,700 is a guarantee and is better value than DVC GV prices.



seatrout said:


> So-- to rent this for a week would put me back around 9K. owning that many points- maybe a tad cheaper but not much.
> 
> do you think that the "vacation  experience" and enjoyment for that week is simmilar to the 25 days that it cost with HCC.?
> 
> At least for me, it is difficult to justify this on a yearly basis.



HCC represents far GREATER value to me than staying in a DVC AKL GV. As I have said many times, I would sell all my timeshares before giving up my Destination Club membership.

I am going to Hawaii for two weeks in June (via HCC) and one house in Maui has its own PRIVATE golf course only for the guests at the house. The home in the Big Island is pretty impressive too.

-----------------

There are MANY people that pay BIG bucks to rent the $2,000 per NIGHT rooms at AKL and they could save a ton of money if they joined DVC instead. This is an example where timeshares do represent value vs paying cash.


----------



## BocaBum99

Steamboat Bill said:


> This should be a new thread topic.
> 
> Perhaps timeshares have realized the amount of interest in Destination Clubs (larger and nicer accommodation's) and are now coming up with products that can actually compare and compete with DCs.



I think the Private Residence Club of Ritz Carleton and other such creatures are the competition for Destination Clubs.

The 4 and 5 bedroom Presidentials are small in number.  The resort amenties are the same for all timesharers, so I don't think timesharing companies will be able to replicate the exclusive nature of the Destination and/or Private Residence Clubs.

I think they will just be for multiple families or a specialty item for timesharers.  But, we shall see.

Oh, I forgot, some timeshare companies have Private Residence Club alternatives.   Raintree is that way.  They will have equity trade ins from the high end timeshares to the Private Residence Clubs.  That was the stated strategy of Raintree at ARDA.  So, putting in some high end units are resorts is a way of moving certain families to a high tier product.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

BocaBum99 said:


> I think the Private Residence Club of Ritz Carleton and other such creatures are the competition for Destination Clubs.



Not necessarily true as PRC and fractional's and even condo-hotels are getting clobbered right now. The sales are dramatically down this year and many people are VERY UNSATISFIED at the ability to trade weeks.

In fact, the Ritz Carlton in Aspen had a 95% DISSATISFACTION rate from their owners when the topic of getting the week they wanted was asked of them on a survey...that's right only 5% are happy.

Also, resales of of PRC have been poor for 90% of locations.

People join DCs for hassle free travel in million dollar homes and are generally NOT interested in equity investments.


----------



## BocaBum99

Steamboat Bill said:


> Not necessarily true as PRC and fractional's and even condo-hotels are getting clobbered right now. The sales are dramatically down this year and many people are VERY UNSATISFIED at the ability to trade weeks.
> 
> In fact, the Ritz Carlton in Aspen had a 95% DISSATISFACTION rate from their owners when the topic of getting the week they wanted was asked of them on a survey...that's right only 5% are happy.
> 
> Also, resales of of PRC have been poor for 90% of locations.
> 
> People join DCs for hassle free travel in million dollar homes and are generally NOT interested in equity investments.



Interesting, I didn't know that.  When I get more time, I'll have to check it out.  Whenever I see such a disconnect in concepts that seem so similar, there is some type of discontinuity there where lots of money can be made.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

BocaBum99 said:


> Whenever I see such a disconnect in concepts that seem so similar, there is some type of discontinuity there where lots of money can be made.



Now that is what I like to hear.

Check these links out for inof on the fractional amrket

http://realestate.halogenguides.com...tion-among-many-private-residence-club-owners

http://realestate.halogenguides.com/archives/1095-fractional-lenders-look-at-what’s-ahead-for-buyers

http://realestate.halogenguides.com...back-from-ragatz-with-industry-buzz-and-stats


----------



## FLYNZ4

BocaBum99 said:


> I would have to agree that comparing Bonnet Creek to Disney is like having Disney create an ocean theme in an Orlando resort.  It appoximates it, but it isn't the real thing.


Boca,

Writing this from lovely Depoe Bay... the sound of the ocean crashing is so loud... I can hardly hear myself type 

I have stayed in many DVC units, and Disney hotels.   IMHO, when I am at Disney, I want to be on Disney property... period.    We stayed one time at Marriott Cypress Harbour, which was nice enough, but it was NOT the same experience of staying on Disney property.   The kids were not old enough to be on the rental car contract... so if we split up and went back to the condo early... we would get a call at 1am or so and had to get dressed... schlepp ourselves back to the parks to pick them up... etc.

IMHO... Wyndham Bonnet Creek is the same as any other off-property Orlando property... which by my definition is not the same as staying on Disney.

Regarding that "Disney built" ocean experience... no thank you... when I want the ocean, I'll park my butt here at Depoe Bay 

/Jim


----------



## comrau00

Hi all, I am a new member of forum

pret personnel enligne - Pret personnel en ligne et de


----------



## Floridaski

*OK - please how much for rental of owner points*

I would love to stay in a unit like this, we do not need a unit this large.  We have stayed at several DVC properties, always just rented from Disney.  

But AK is high on our wish list - please be realistic, how much should Disney points cost today when renting from an owner?

We are not cheap sakes and understand that quality comes at a price - but I we have more places to visit then we have the time to see.  Orlando is easy since we live in Fl and are blessed to have jobs in Florida.

I would rather be hiking in Colorado - but for now we must work VERY HARD and we we vacation we are on vacation.

Anyway - what are the real chances of getting a decent rental price per point - how much per point and then getting the booking at AK?

Thanks for answering these SPECIFIC questions.


----------



## logan115

Floridaski said:


> I would love to stay in a unit like this, we do not need a unit this large.  We have stayed at several DVC properties, always just rented from Disney.
> 
> But AK is high on our wish list - please be realistic, how much should Disney points cost today when renting from an owner?
> 
> We are not cheap sakes and understand that quality comes at a price - but I we have more places to visit then we have the time to see.  Orlando is easy since we live in Fl and are blessed to have jobs in Florida.
> 
> I would rather be hiking in Colorado - but for now we must work VERY HARD and we we vacation we are on vacation.
> 
> Anyway - what are the real chances of getting a decent rental price per point - how much per point and then getting the booking at AK?
> 
> Thanks for answering these SPECIFIC questions.



The amount you will pay depends on how far out you're booking, and the number of points for the reservation.  I've seen people dumping points for as little as $7-$9, but the kicker is that the most likely need to be used in the next 6 weeks and there is very limited availability.  More realistically, you're looking at somewhere in the $10-$14 range per point if you're looking for a reservation 7 mos out or farther.

You can get lucky sometimes finding someone that has a confirmed reservation that may work for you, but it's a total crapshoot.

Would recommend checking Mouseowners.com as they have some folks there with a ridiculous amount of points that can help out.  In addition, disboards.com also has  good R/T board.

When would be looking to go, what size unit (studio, 1BR, 2BR, GV), and for how long ?  Keep in mind that you don't need to find a AKV owner to book at that resort if you're looking to go within 7 months as all points are the same at that time.   For example I booked a trip for someone at AKV about 2 months ago for early December with my SSR points.  I charged $11/pt and had no problem getting that price for that reservation, which represented somewhere in the neighborhood of a 40% discount off the same room from CRO.

Chris


----------



## Bancato

you're looking for a reservation 7 mos out or farther.
proprietaire simulation rachat credit immobilier consommation - demander un rachat de crédit, faites une simulation rachat de credit en ligne.proprietaire simulation rachat credit immobilier consommation


----------

